# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Aquadecor Batalha 2004

## Ricardo Lacerda

O que acharam da Expo Batalha- Aquadecor 2004?
Coloquem aqui a vossa opinião....

----------


## Gil Miguel

Eu nao pude ir devido a limitaçoes economicas lol ... mas uma das coisas que me deu pena foi realmente nao ter aproveitado a oportunidade de adquirir rocha viva a preço excelente.. e claro nao ter tido a oportunidade de ter contacto ao vivo com o Julio, Ricardo e outros utilizadores do forum.

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Qual foi o preço que a dido's farm estava a fazer pela rocha viva????
Abraço

----------

